# Houston, TX.- GSD to loving home



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

My wife's aunt found an estimated 9mo. old GSD that was malnourished, fleas and possible ear mites a few days ago. We took the dog in so that it would keep out of this 100° weather here in Houston and from not getting ran over. We gave the pup a flea bath and applied front line and some ear mite medicine for its ears. My guess is the dog has been in the streets for a couple of weeks. Anyways we thought we would foster the dog, but my current GSD and small dog don't want anything to do with him. My female GSD follows my small male dog and reacts with aggression when my small male dog reacts. Needless to say we cannot keep him. We would like to offer him to a loving family that will give him a name, collar and chip him so that this doesn't happen again.

Please message me if you are interested. I would like to meet somewhere in the Houston area. We live in Cypress. I truly believe the owners will never be found nor do they seem to care since no signs were found in the area where it was found.






-Jeremy-


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Check out Austin German Shepherd Rescue to see if they have room. I'll be in Houston at some point next week (probably Tuesday or Wednesday), and if the AGSDR has room, I can drive the dog back to Austin with me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in the Pearland area and willing to assist in transport as well, if you find a rescue with room.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a good article to read. Did you take him to the vet or shelter to check for a current chip?

The Story of Otto PET DETECTIVE BLOG


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

We did take him to the vet and unfortunately no chip 


Second Chance German Shepherd Rescue had posted our Facebook post to the Austin rescue as well. We haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

On meetup.com there is an Austin GSD group. Maybe post there? Also, there is a place called Doghouse Drinkery & Pub in Leander- very popular place with a well-trafficked FB page, maybe post there, too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, make sure you check with your local animal control before giving him to anyone (person or rescue). The law varies from location to location, but most have some period of time before you can legally give a dog you find to someone else. It might be as little as 24 hours or as long as 30 days.
Sheilah


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks for taking this pup out of harms way, what big ears and long legs


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

If it were my choice, I'd take him in in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, I am only allowed one GSD at my apartment . buttttttt I'll continue to help in ANY way I can!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Also put some feelers out to friends in Htown who may want to adopt!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are a couple of updated pictures that we took this afternoon.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

He is stunning. How could anyone abandon such a beauty. 

Thank you for taking him in and I hope you find him a loving home or a rescue that will do that for him.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Jerm- I'll be in Houston Thursday and Friday of next week (18th/19th). If you hear back from the Austin GSD rescue and they have capacity, I can drive him back with me Friday. Let me know!


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

Buggibub said:


> Jerm- I'll be in Houston Thursday and Friday of next week (18th/19th). If you hear back from the Austin GSD rescue and they have capacity, I can drive him back with me Friday. Let me know!


I'll definitely let you know.
We have a couple of "fosters" that may turn into adopters. We are currently looking interviewing them to make sure they are good fit for this pup this evening.
it's just tough for us right now, due to my other two dogs that aren't very happy with a "jumpy" puppy right now. We have to have the pup on a leash at all times to make sure no blood is drawn, brought on from my other GSD.

I am really happy that we rescued this pup from the streets of Houston and wish that my other two dogs would accept him, but they are just old and cranky. . If my dogs would be accepting into our "pack", I would seriously think about keeping him. But they are not.
My wife and I just want to make sure I give this little guy a great place to live somewhere.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good Lord!!! Look at those ears!!!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

We have found a "foster" parent for the time being. This kind lady is only minutes away from us. The foster has two Great Danes that the little pup just adores. And in return the Great Danes love this little guy. They immediately started playing and were enjoying each others company. We still need a "furever" home for this little guy, so if anyone here on the forums knows of a great and loving place for this little guy, please be sure to let me know.
We are networking amongst all of our families, craigslist, facebook, forums, etc......

thanks again to everyone here.

We love this place.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Excellent. Keep us in the loop!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

In Houston today- everything going well still?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

Buggibub said:


> In Houston today- everything going well still?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Everything going well.
The foster loves him and will keep him until we can find a home for him.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Fantastic! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

** Update **
Greater Houston German Shepherd Dog Rescue has decided to take in the little guy. We are very excited for this top notch rescue group to do this. This gives us hope that they will pair him with the right family that will love him until he reaches his golden years. If you still are on the fence about this pup, you will have to go through this organization now. I will be honest with everyone, if it wasn't for my current jealous GSD, I would've kept this little guy . 

It's funny how Bella is more relaxed now. .


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Yayayayahahrghhaha SO AWESOME!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

Great News.
The "Greater German Shepherd Rescue" was about to take this little guy in, when my wife's aunt decided to step in and take him as her own. So now the new little guy will stick around in our extended family and we will be able to watch him grow up. So please do not call the rescue, for he has been placed.


----------

